# Got myself a Yamaha!



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Exiting!!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, congratulations! I'd love to get a Honda some day. And the Yamahas sound as good, if not maybe even better. 

For those of us over here, it's about 28", and at 7,000W, it's 9.5hp. 

Enjoy it, let us know how it does! Will you get to do side-by-side comparisons with the Simplicity, or the Honda?


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

Woohoo, congrats!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Hi!*



RedOctobyr said:


> Awesome, congratulations! I'd love to get a Honda some day. And the Yamahas sound as good, if not maybe even better.
> 
> For those of us over here, it's about 28", and at 7,000W, it's 9.5hp.
> 
> Enjoy it, let us know how it does! Will you get to do side-by-side comparisons with the Simplicity, or the Honda?



I will give some reviews when I get to use it:smile2:


It is now side by side with the Honda. I already had a Yamaha YT628 (660) at the cabin and tested against the Honda, and the Yamaha was just so much better With a lot more grip and much more stable. But then this Honda is a small lightweight machine and less pricy.
The Yamaha YT1070 vs YT660 is mostly 6 vs 9.5 hp.


I enjoy the Simplicity at home a lot. It is very capable. And cool.
The big difference vs the Yamaha, is that the Simplicity requires more physical work
from the user.


Would be fun to test them against each other but they are far apart for now.


Dag


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Congratulations! 

What temp was it when you took the pic? And had the machine been running? I noticed the transmission oil is at the top level. I made the mistake of topping mine off when it was really cold and now it gets nearly to the cap when it is warm.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Hi!*



Lunta said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> What temp was it when you took the pic? And had the machine been running? I noticed the transmission oil is at the top level. I made the mistake of topping mine off when it was really cold and now it gets nearly to the cap when it is warm.


Thank you:smile2:
And thanks for the tip, I will check that out. It had not been running. But it was transported up a steap downhill slope. Here is another picture from today, machine had run just a little.
What do you think about the level?


Dag


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Level looks fine. If I could go back to when I first got mine, I would not have not been so quick to fill it up, when it dropped below the "minimum".

As long as there is at least something showing, the transmission is going to be ok. Over difference temperatures you will get a feel for what is the right level.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Dag,


You're making a lot of us drool with those pictures.
Heck, that's practically snowblower porn.:devil:

What a fine looking machine! It's like the Lamborghini of snowblowers.....lol. 

Beautiful vistas you have there too, with those mountains off in the distance. :coolpics:.
.
.




.
.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Thanks*



Lunta said:


> Level looks fine. If I could go back to when I first got mine, I would not have not been so quick to fill it up, when it dropped below the "minimum".
> 
> As long as there is at least something showing, the transmission is going to be ok. Over difference temperatures you will get a feel for what is the right level.


Thank you for the comment. I really look forward to a lot of snow now! Probably have to wait at least 2-3 weeks, to warm at the moment. But Winter will Return!:wink2:


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Lambo*



SayItAintSnow said:


> Dag,
> 
> 
> You're making a lot of us drool with those pictures.
> ...


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Dag Johnsen said:


> Thank you:smile2:
> And thanks for the tip, I will check that out. It had not been running. But it was transported up a steap downhill slope. Here is another picture from today, machine had run just a little.
> What do you think about the level?
> 
> ...


Great looking machine in a beautiful background! Congratulations!!!


----------

